

FireSauce.TV – simple video discovery - ffpsx
https://firesauce.tv/

======
ffpsx
Alpha version. Nightly releases. So please share feedback and any issues you
run into. Thanks for testing and I hope you find something interesting to
watch.

~~~
jcr
If you want feedback on this project of yours, you should really post it as a
"Show HN" submission so it's accessible from the "show" link in the top menu.
You can find the rules for doing a "Show HN" submission here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

You can just edit the title of this submission if you want, and that would fix
it.

